# Snow balls in feet.



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi all,

We are having incredibly cold weather this week.  I was wondering how any of you in the colder regiens deal with snow balls in between the dogs toes?  Both of ours had them yesterday.  We made them go in the barn for the night and they are in there all day today too.  Obviously, that is not where they want to be, but I don't want them to get frost bite or some other damage from the ice balls.  

This is our first winter with them and I hadn't really thought of this.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 3, 2013)

Snow boots? 

Sorry, I couldn't resist, we almost never get snow here and I have never had that problem. Hopefully someone in snow country will see this and have a better answer for you.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 3, 2013)

Musher's Secret is supposed to be really good for preventing snow balls


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 3, 2013)

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> Musher's Secret is supposed to be really good for preventing snow balls


*

X2. I used to use it on my sled dogs. *


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks!  I have never heard of it, but it is worth a shot.  It's going to be a while before the snow is gone.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jan 4, 2013)

Baymule said:
			
		

> *Snow boots?*
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist, we almost never get snow here and I have never had that problem. Hopefully someone in snow country will see this and have a better answer for you.


Never!    I have a neighbor that puts a rain jacket on his Yellow Lab.  Humilliating!!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Jan 20, 2013)

Snow boots.
Not even joking.
I use running boots on my border collie during the summer because the wether gets 95+ and the pavement Burns the pads on his feet. 
I'd get some snow boots for the.
it looks rediculus but not as bad as putting dresses, pants or coats on them. 
If its for the safty for my dog ill embarrass him to earths end. I'd rather pay $40 for a pair of boots for him than pay 100's - 1000's of dollars in vet bills and even risk losing my dog. 

 Just a thought.


----------



## Grazer (Jan 20, 2013)

It never gets that cold here and even if it snows it never seems to stick  
But I thought you may find this article useful: http://morita.hubpages.com/hub/Preventing-Snowballs-and-Ice-Balls-in-Dogs-Foot-Pads 
Apparently Crisco worked wonders for that person.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the tips!  Thankfully, we have not had a ton of snow storms and it only seems to be the fresh snow that is a problem.  Once they are just walking around on "old" snow, it doesn't get stuck.  Tonight and tomorrow more snow for us.  I will try the crisco trick and see how that works if they are going to be outside for quite a time.  

At least we have an option of putting them in the barn so that the snow does not accumulate in their pads if needed.


----------

